# watch pen made from Mom and Dads watches



## corian king (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone.I'm not sure the pics went through but I hope so.
These are all the same pen. It is another creation by Gary.I was talking to Gary and told him that I had just started casting so I could learn how to make these blanks.He offered to help me with this.This pen is made from parts of my Dads and my Moms watches.My Dad and mom has been gone a long time so this pen really means alot to me.
I have done a few on my own since this one was done.But I really have to thank Gary once again!


----------



## navycop (Aug 31, 2011)

Great job. That pen will last a long "time". (couldn't resist).


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks very nice!


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well done. Keep those memories close!


----------



## toyotaman (Aug 31, 2011)

Great looking pen. They would both be proud.


----------



## Tom D (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow Super pen, I am sure you will keep that one close


----------



## penhead (Aug 31, 2011)

Really great job on the pen Jim..!!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice work. a couple sentimental pieces for sure


----------



## Leviblue (Aug 31, 2011)

You did a great job on the pens and castings!  Very nice.


----------



## rkimery (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## 65GTMustang (Aug 31, 2011)

Those are amazing!
Too add a second note the holders are beautifull!
What finish did you use on what looks like amboyna?
Nice job
Kevin


----------



## rkimery (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm thinking it might be Corian or other solid surface material?  Just guessing here. :biggrin:
(I'm probably wrong)



65GTMustang said:


> Those are amazing!
> Too add a second note the holders are beautifull!
> What finish did you use on what looks like amboyna?
> Nice job
> Kevin


----------



## Dustaway (Aug 31, 2011)

very nice I bet you had a little butt pucker going on worrying about blow out or turning to close to the face. 
Great Idea


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice looking pen Jim! I have a few of my Dad's watches and plan to try the same thing soon!

I may come get some pointers!


----------



## Rick P (Aug 31, 2011)

Great looking and meaningful pens! These are really a family treasure! Congrats!


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like your getting it.
Looks like it could use just a little more turning.
A little tip mount the tube on your bushings before you cast then you know the high spots.

Keep up the good work they are challenging

.


----------



## corian king (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello all. I want to say thanks for all the kind words.You are right this one is in a glass case on my bedroom dresser.the question on the stands is they are made out of a solid surface material.Again Thanks!
JIM


----------



## wizard (Sep 1, 2011)

You and Gary did a beautiful job!! Great idea!! Congratulations to both of you. It will be a treasured heirloom. I hope you write with it...keep them close to you. Doc


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Jim looks great.  

Did it take a lot of "time"? 
When did you find the "time" to make them?

K that is all I have


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 1, 2011)

All I can say is WOW.  Great job again, this will be a memory that will last forever.


----------



## corian king (Sep 2, 2011)

Again Thanks again for the kind words.I will cherish this pen the rest of my life and then my kids can fight over it.LOL After doing this one my wife wanted one done from her moms watches.So I did her one and I have done several more I will posting at some point.I really do appreciate the ones that has shared this experiance with me.
Thanks! Another thanks to GARY who helped this come to life for me.


----------



## Papo (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow!!! Really cool pen.... Can these watch casting tips be share with us????


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful pen.  It is very nice that it is made from the watches of your parents.  It was very generous of Gary to make the blanks for you.


----------

